# How do you practice trapping?



## JPR (Oct 13, 2004)

What different methods do you use to practice trapping?  

How, or can you, practice trapping solo?

JPR


----------



## achilles (Oct 13, 2004)

Don't you know trapping doesn't work!!! 


The "secret" to good trapping is having good drills and knowing the purpose of those drills.  Some are more for timing while others are for sensitivity.  Other drills are simply for educating you of the different possibilities.  Knowing the place of the drills is essential.  You must also train your trapping in a more free form format as far as timing is concerned.  This is analogous to focus mitt training.  One way to do focus mitt training is to have contrived "I do X and you do Y" but when the trainee knows less about what is going on timing wise it is better.  The more you can practice your trapping in a format that doesn't allow you to be certain that you will indeed trap, the more refined and applicable your skills will be to trapping the obstuction upon hitting.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 13, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> How, or can you, practice trapping solo?


Gee, that's a tough one.... without a WC dummy or something similar, I'm really not certain.

The crux of the problem, for me, lies in that in order for one's trapping to really be effective, it needs to be developed from a platform of resistance and sensitivity, attributes which are essentially untrainable when you're alone.

Though it is possible to work entries and form solo, in terms of transitioning and combos, I don't believe any really good _trapping attributes_ can be developed in this way.

IMO, you need a partner.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 13, 2004)

Definitely need a partner.  You can't really force a trap...you need to be able to feel the energy or force given to you by your opponent.  Only way to train that is with a partner.

 Cthulhu


----------



## achilles (Oct 15, 2004)

I believe sigung Bruce wrote about three different sychronizations: with self, with another and with another under fighting conditions.  The dummy is a good way to synchronize your own body and perfect your form.  But really, partner work and sparring are the best ways to go about it.  Given that, how you go about your partner work and sparring will make a big difference.  There are drills that perfect form (efficiency in body mechanics) and their are drills that are designed to aid in awareness.  Trapping, in the sense I think you are refering, is a reactive skill based on S-R type learning to some degree.  Your body has to instantly recognize what is going on and react accordingly.  Chi Sao and energy drills CAN be beneficial for this type of training, but the problem lies in the state of mind the trainee is in while training different skills.  Often, trapping skills are not generalized to the more general context of fighting (i.e. you trap when you are thinking specifically about trapping and not otherwise.)  If you are in one state, or mode, while kickboxing and another while trapping (which is largely shaped by expectations) then your skills will be less transerfable while sparring.  The key is drilling in such a way that you aren't expecting any one particular outcome.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 15, 2004)

This is how I do it.
http://www.scientific-streetfighting.com/academypics.html

Drills, drills and more drills. After the sensitivity becomes noticeable, I blend it with other ranges amd more contact. 

Meaning BEFORE saying "this tech. does not work." A students needs to have a level of sensitvity to be able to make that judgement. Drills get my students there and quick.


----------



## brothershaw (Nov 29, 2004)

When learning chi sau (sticking hands) you are learning to defend, attack(strike) and trap at the same time amongst other things. From my understanding you cant really seperate the three. And still its just a means to an end ( as far as sensitvity, reaction time, and so on)
  I am curious as to what type of hand positioning you use in jkd, and what your trapping looks like.

In my experience in wing chun we are more concerned with hitting rapidly, and repeatedly( not chain punching) until the opponent is finished


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 29, 2004)

akja said:
			
		

> This is how I do it.
> http://www.scientific-streetfighting.com/academypics.html
> 
> Drills, drills and more drills. After the sensitivity becomes noticeable, I blend it with other ranges amd more contact.
> ...




Good GOD!  How big IS that guy in the pictures?  He must be six ten at least.

What kind of trap do you use on him?  A bear trap?  Geez.


Regards,

Steve


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 30, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Good GOD!  How big IS that guy in the pictures?  He must be six ten at least.
> 
> What kind of trap do you use on him?  A bear trap?  Geez.
> 
> ...


He's between 6'6" & 6'7" ( a foot taller than me) but the kicker is he's only 18 years old and a solid 290lbs. In some of the picks (before he started football camp) he was at around 300 + or -. During camp he dropped to 275, no the season is over and he's trimmed nicely.

He's a natural athlete and even if he makes it in football plans to remain my student. My nephew is one of my assisstants and they both go to the smae college. They are my "guinea pigs" for my distant teaching.

When Intercpting / trapping with someone that big everything changes. I choose to call on other arts after the interception because I'm comfortable switching from art to art. 

But I teach my students to adjust their footwork to the oponnent. To use more body and head movement and always remember that when in trapping range, you're in range to get tagged.


----------

